# Quick/Standard Mafia [MAFIA WIN]



## JackPK (Jan 26, 2011)

*no aliens*
maximum 10 players, 2 of which will be Mafia (one Mafia kill per night)
one cop
one doctor
no other special roles
24 hours per phase (or maybe a little longer if I'm busy)
if you don't speak during the day, you get one warning, then the second time, you're dead
the first time you don't turn in your night action if you have one, it will be randomized and you get a warning; the second time, you're dead
if you have a night action, you MUST use it
during the day, you MUST lynch someone - if there are no lynch votes, the player who has not posted in the longest amount of time will automatically die
no out-of-thread communication except between the Mafia
*Chief Zackrai* has his PMs turned off and cannot receive his role PM. He also has his visitor messages turned off, so I can't contact him that way either. My only method of communication is thusly via the forums at large; when you read this, Chief Zackrai, please turn on your PMs (or friend me or whatever? I dunno how it works, I never use that feature of the forums) and get in touch with me. resolved

_You have 24 hours for night actions._


----------



## JackPK (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Night 0*

_I'm finishing the night early because I love it when I get night actions in early._

A gunshot rings throughout the night, startling many, but nobody is brave enough to investigate until dawn. The townspeople gather in the morning to find, as expected, one of their number missing. After searching several houses, they find the corpse of *Kirby-Chan* with a bullet hole between his eyes, grasping a white pebble in his hand.

_Kirby-Chan is dead. He was innocent.
Probably like 27 hours for discussion, since I have class until 1 CST tomorrow._


----------



## Eifie (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Night 0*

OKAY, LET'S DO THIS

It seems we have an active cop, doc, and Mafia which is all exciting and awesome and stuff so, hooray! :D Also I love the inactivity clause and this whole "you have to lynch" thing so since we only have about a day for discussion everyone should come and post soon so we can get started with that!

So. Hopefully Kirby-Chan wasn't one of our two power roles! The fact that most of us are vanilla innocents means that the Mafia can quite easily fakeclaim without getting caught, so our best (and possibly only) source of information will probably be the cop. (The doctor may also be able to confirm someone as innocent if nobody dies during the night - that would mean that the person they healed is innocent, because lucky doctor is the only way, I think, that there can be no deaths in this game.) Since there's only one doctor, there's no risk of healer clash so once our cop claims, the doctor can safely heal the cop each night without claiming. Of course there would be a problem if the doctor was dead, but the Mafia would have no way of knowing whether or not the doctor is alive and healing the cop.

I'm not saying that the cop should claim right now, though, unless they've found one of the Mafia (which is unlikely). If we lose our cop, I'm not really sure how we could win this game. :/ But if we don't hear from our cop, we will probably end up mis-lynching and just because most of the town are vanilla innocents doesn't mean that they're dispensible! I guess if we're about to lynch someone that the cop has inspected as innocent, or if the cop finds one of the Mafia, he/she should claim, but otherwise the cop should stay quiet, and hopefully we won't lose our doctor!

The length of this post makes it look far more helpful than it really is but yes come and talk everybody! :D


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Night 0*

Kirdy Chan?

For a second I thought is said 'Starreh-chan' XD *previous username o3o*

Yes, I agree. If the cop has found a mafia, please say so. If not, don't say anything. 

Yes Emerald, it does look rather helpful but kinda actually is a bit XD

THANK YOU for having no alien. Makes everything easier o3o


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Night 0*

Aww an innocent is dead.

An "everybody roleclaim" plan sounds like a nice idea, but of course there are liars and everything. Who knows?


----------



## Eifie (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Night 0*



Seritinajii said:


> An "everybody roleclaim" plan sounds like a nice idea, but of course there are liars and everything. Who knows?


I don't think having everybody roleclaim would really do much to help, though. The Mafia could just claim vanilla townie and we'd have no way of telling otherwise.

(also, Jack, maybe you should change the title to "day one" c:)


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Night 0*



Emerald Espeon said:


> I don't think having everybody roleclaim would really do much to help, though. The Mafia could just claim vanilla townie and we'd have no way of telling otherwise.


I concur.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Night 0*

I feel like Seri being the first to suggest everybody role claim is suggestive. Could you be Mafia and trying to figure out who to kill first to save yourself?


----------



## Superbird (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

I wonder if we have any healers? 

What I find interesting is the Zackrai PM issue in the first post. It's funny, but I'm confused about it.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

There's probably at least one healer in this game, since it's labeled as standard mafia.

I was just trying to be genuinely helpful by suggesting a possible plan! I guess it's not too popular.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

The setup is two Mafia, a cop, a healer, and six vanilla innocents, I think.


----------



## Mai (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

He didn't have PMs turned on for whatever reason, so Jack needed him to turn it on? Also, why wouldn't we have healers? It says 'one doctor' right up at the top.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*



Superbird said:


> I wonder if we have any healers?
> 
> What I find interesting is the Zackrai PM issue in the first post. It's funny, but I'm confused about it.


Well, what if I'm the healer holding an important role? I still think Seri is of the guilty party. And what about you? How do we know _you're_ not part of it?


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

*Seritinajii*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

*Seritinajii*


----------



## Eifie (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Well, what if I'm the healer? I still think Seri is of the guilty party. And what about you? How do we know _you're_ not part of it?


(If you are healer, better not tell us that!)

If you think Seri is guilty, though, why not agree with OrngSumb on that vote instead of going against him and voting Superbird?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

I don't know, really. I'll change it, though.


----------



## .... (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

*Seritinajii*


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

Kirby chan seems like a weird choice for the mafia to kill. They're kinda new, aren't they? Or have they been in mafia games I haven't been in?

Bah, whatever. Personally I don't really see why we're jumping all over Seritinajii for what seems like a simple suggestion. I've GM'd a game where Seritinajii was mafia and he was much more subtle than "everybody roleclaim".

I'm going to abstain until I see solid evidence on why I should lynch him.

EDIT: derpderp totally forgot we have to lynch someone. As much as I don't like it, I guess I'll vote for *Seritinajii*, cause I guess what little evidence we have against him is enough.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

Nah. Whoever's healer, heal me tonight. It's not Zackrai. Zackrai's mafia.

*Chief Zackrai*


----------



## .... (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

Ooh, a breakthrough~

*Chief Zackrai*, I presume.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

I don't really want to vote Seri yet, so I probably won't have time to actually vote before the phase ends :(



Superbird said:


> Nah. Whoever's healer, heal me tonight. It's not Zackrai. Zackrai's mafia.
> 
> *Chief Zackrai*


Is that meant to be a cop claim, or is that just because he voted you?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*



Superbird said:


> Zackrai's mafia.


I am offended! Also, I concur with Emerald Espeon. I demand an explanation for your accusation.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

Aaaahhhh what?! All I did was suggest the plan, which worked in Johto Mafia. But of course there were liars, so it didn't work out in the end. That's why I posted that particular problem. I'm innocent, trust me.

I'm not going to vote for myself, of course, so *Chief Zackrai*. And since there is only one doctor, hopefully he heals Superbird (if Superbird's correct).

Also, why not lynch Zackrai and test if Superbird is right or not?


----------



## Eifie (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

All Chief Zackrai seems to have done before he was nominated is make short posts to agree with everyone else, and then randomly vote for Superbird. I'm inclined to vote for him, but that would break the tie and I would like to hear more from Superbird first. (Jack, could we have an extension? c:) Also I do agree with whoever it was who said Kirby-Chan was an odd choice for a kill - I've only seen him in one other Mafia game, and that was very, very recently. I don't think I've ever seen Chief Zackrai in the Mafia forum before, so that could explain Kirby-Chan's death!

(also! I think everyone has posted at least once! see how awesomely fun this game is when everyone talks :D:D:D)


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

Yeah, more time would be great. Time keeps on slippin'. And it is really annoying when people sign up for mafia games and then barely contribute!

If we do lynch Zackrai, then we'll at least be able to know how reliable Superbird is.


----------



## Mai (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

I kind of agree with Superbird, but... why, Superbird, did you inspect him instead of someone else? I kind of think that's weird to inspect him randomly, but I guess inspection results are valuable no matter who they're for.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

You know, actually, I've just noticed how out of the blue Chief Zackrai's accusation of Superbird really was, and how quick he was to change it when I asked about it. So yes. Let's lynch *Chief Zackrai*, and if and only if he flips Mafia, the healer would do well to heal Superbird.

(I still do want to hear from Superbird, though!)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

I'm taking a not-so-wild guess and saying that Superbird is inspector, and that since Jack pointed out Chief Zackrai's little PM thing in the first post, Superbird decided to inspect Zackrai. It's a legitimate guess.

Whatever his reason may be, I think that we might as well test him. It's a better lead than Seritinajii's little suggestion that came off as slightly suspicious.

Changing my vote from Seritinajii to *Chief Zackrai*.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

I'm hoping Superbird is right on this and Seritinajii isn't lying.

Changing vote to *Chief Zackrai*


----------



## Superbird (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

Yes, I actually am cop. I was confused about the PM thing in the first post and inspected Zackrai. Guess what came up.

EDIT: Just looked through the thread. What are you guys talking about? Nobody voted to lynch me. Only Zackrai actually said something, but still...


----------



## Eifie (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*



Superbird said:


> Yes, I actually am cop. I was confused about the PM thing in the first post and inspected Zackrai. Guess what came up.
> 
> EDIT: Just looked through the thread. What are you guys talking about? Nobody voted to lynch me. Only Zackrai actually said something, but still...


He edited his post after I asked about it to vote for Seritinajii instead. (next time, can you do that in a new post, please? c:)

Well, that was lucky! We can do the cop + doc thing already, then!


----------



## JackPK (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day One*

The townspeople debate back-and-forth on what to do before a Holmesian figure comes forward and accuses *Chief Zackrai* of the night's murder. Placing their trust in this mysterious man, the townspeople escort Chief Zackrai to the gallows, where he is promptly hanged. An obsidian pebble falls out of his pocket as his body gently sways with the breeze.

_Chief Zackrai is dead. He was mafia.
24 hours for night actions._


----------



## JackPK (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Night One*

_I seriously love you guys. All night actions in three hours? Seriously._

Despite the tension in the air, the night seems to pass quickly for the townspeople, who hear another unnerving gunshot at two in the morning. At sunrise, they search through the town's homes to find *OrngSumb* in the same position as Kirby-Chan had been, shot through the head and with a white pebble in hand.

_OrngSumb is dead. He was innocent.
24 hours for discussion._


----------



## Eifie (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

...cool! :D Except, no, OrngSumb dying isn't that cool, but short nights are very, very cool. :D

So, uh, we still have an active Mafia, then! Hm. That narrows the choices down a little bit, I guess.

Superbird, who did you inspect?


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

This is awesome! Everybody active, one mafia down, quick night actions... I'm guessing that a white pebble means innocent, obsidian means mafia. Not like that'll help us much.

Hopefully Kirby-chan wasn't doctor, but the doctor probably protected Superbird or something. 

Since night actions were completed in three actions, it means that the cop, doctor, and mafia are all quite active players. Meaning that anyone who was online from 2-5 could be mafia.

That means that Syl, Blaziking, Emerald, and Mai are all possibly the remaining mafia.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*



Seritinajii said:


> That means that Syl, Blaziking, Emerald, and Mai are all possibly the remaining mafia.


And you! I doubt it, but I wanted to make that list more complete. :P


----------



## Superbird (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

Mai is innocent.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

All right, then. If Seritinajii's list is correct, that leaves InvaderSyl, Blaziking, and Seri himself as possibilities (since of course I know that I am innocent). As I've said, I'm doubtful that Seritinajii is Mafia, and Blaziking doesn't strike me as Mafia either, seeing how he was reluctant to lynch Seri (while a Mafia member would probably jump at the chance!) and also because he never seems to post much when he's Mafia, and he has been posting in this game.

That leaves us with InvaderSyl! I don't think I will vote for her yet, though, since we still have a lot of time, so let's see what everyone else has to say!


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*



Superbird said:


> Mai is innocent.


Just wondering, when did you send in your night action?


----------



## Superbird (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

...when? About four hours before this post, I think. Why?

I was probably one of the last ones.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

Well, I have no life which accounts for me being here during that time frame.

Anyways, did OrngSumb accuse anyone yesterday? That's an easy way to get leads. I'm too lazy to look back right now, but it could grant us a lead.

If not, I guess InvaderSyl is the way to go, since that's really the only lead we have. And a kinda flimsy one at that. Just out of curiosity, Seritinajii, how did you know who was online at that time anyways?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

Look, I can confirm I'm a vanilla innocent, if you like.

Just, umm...

PLEASE DON'T KILL ME XD

But anyway, I am NOT a mafia. Anyone want proof? *Of course you do* o3o


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

[This role PM has been edited out to help further the game as of 1/29/11 Resistance is futile. Admit you're mafia, you filthy cheater! D:<]


Which made me happy it broke my streak of being doctor EVERY. SINGLE. GAME.
Plus, I've been doing homework the past few hours :P

Stupid 6th grade homework,  they just dump it on you DX


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

I only have the times when people were last active:
Blaziking: 4:10, Syl: 5:40. 

Considering that Superbird went at around 4:46 and Jack posted at 5:50, the mafia was probably a latecomer. Still, you can't be too sure.

Syl would be a good choice, but let's let her defend herself.

Edit: n-n-n-ninja

Sooo looks like Syl is out of the picture. Aren't Role PMs illegal evidence, though? Doesn't really matter anyway.

I'd like to *abstain* and let Superbird get another inspector result for us at the cost of one kill! It's worth it imo.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

But then again, if people are gonna start a bandwagon, I suppose resistance is futile.

But hopefully, it hasn't started yet >.<

Yes, I like TVtropes o3o


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

I'm sorry, all this scilence from others is making me think '_no matter what I say, they're gonna kill me. They'll call me a liar. I'm finally NOT a doctor, and they kill me for it >.<_'

So, umm..... is that actually what you're thinking? or am I paranoid because this is my first time in the hot seat? *Being considered to be lynched* 

Actually, all the other times I've either been mafiakill, loverkill, or survived o3o

All 5 of them doctor. Go check if you must.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

All right, then! Seri, are you sure Mawile wasn't on at that time?

Also, we're not allowed to abstain! We'll have to kill someone! :D


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*



Seritinajii said:


> Edit: n-n-n-ninja
> 
> Sooo looks like Syl is out of the picture. Aren't Role PMs illegal evidence, though? Doesn't really matter anyway.
> 
> I'd like to *abstain* and let Superbird get another inspector result for us at the cost of one kill! It's worth it imo.


Oh. Looks like I'm just paranoid. 

Now, to hope the mafia don't kill me XD


----------



## .... (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*



Emerald Espeon said:


> All right, then! Seri, are you sure Mawile wasn't on at that time?


I wasn't home 'till 3:30.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

Oh wait we're not allowed to abstain?!

And yes, I'm pretty sure. When I checked the "last activity" thing on Mawile's profile earlier today it said sometime in the AM. sooo yeah.

I believe Syl, so I'm not sure who to lynch.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*



Emerald Espeon said:


> Also, we're not allowed to abstain! We'll have to kill someone! :D


See, I would say RNG is our best bet, but then someone would say 'OMGLYNCHHERANYWAYSHE'SAFILTHYLIAR'

But you know what?

That is...

The notion you have stated is a fabrication!﻿


... sorry. I just had to do it. It was _THERE_, okay?


----------



## Eifie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*



Mawile said:


> I wasn't home 'till 3:30.


Not sure what time zone you're referring to, but I'm guessing you mean after the day phase started? Well, anyway, I don't really want to find our Mafia based on times, so never mind. And I think you were the only one eliminated by that time thing, so this leaves us with Seri and Blaziking!

Hm. Seri, what role are you?

ETA:



InvaderSyl said:


> See, I would say RNG is our best bet, but then someone would say 'OMGLYNCHHERANYWAYSHE'SAFILTHYLIAR'


First of all, by just saying that, you've suggested it anyway. :P Second of all, I think _all of us believe you_. Seriously, if you're innocent (which I think you are!), you don't have to worry about what we'll say - just post what you think! We're not going to eat you, really! And I for one would love to hear everyone else's thoughts on the matter.

EDIT AGAIN:



Blaziking the Adept said:


> Anyways, did OrngSumb accuse anyone yesterday? That's an easy way to get leads. I'm too lazy to look back right now, but it could grant us a lead.


Yes, I believe he was the first to accuse Seritinajii!


----------



## .... (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*



Emerald Espeon said:


> Not sure what time zone you're referring to, but I'm guessing you mean after the day phase started?


West coast time, and yes.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

I'm a vanilla townie. Same PM as Syl, which is why I can confirm her innocence. Sort of boring... 

On another note, all of my times are in EST (GMT-5).

*Blaziking* is my lynch then! Although I would've liked to abstain.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*



Emerald Espeon said:


> First of all, by just saying that, you've suggested it anyway. :P


This is true.



> Second of all, I think _all of us believe you_. Seriously, if you're innocent (which I think you are!), you don't have to worry about what we'll say - just post what you think! We're not going to eat you, really! And I for one would love to hear everyone else's thoughts on the matter.


Okay.I'm still kinda a newbie who's done her research, but I really had no idea what to do in the face of being lynched XD

Can anyone think of a better trope for that?

Also, my play is basically MADE of that. and it's probably too funny, not enough moving the story along.

This is what happens when you get a week to finish something, which you are procrastinating the last 3 chapters of right now :P

OFF TOPIC XD


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*



Seritinajii said:


> I'm a vanilla townie. Same PM as Syl, which is why I can confirm her innocence. Sort of boring... .


I know. I'm not even an _icecream_ townie, just townie D:


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*



InvaderSyl said:


> I know. I'm not even an _icecream_ townie, just townie D:


Vanilla's just a term! It's not necessarily part of the actual role anyway. Although I could imagine myself as the town's ice cream shop manager or something. :P

This is getting really off-topic.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

Well! OrngSumb's death would seem to point to Seritinajii being Mafia, but of course it would be easy for the Mafia to kill OrngSumb to try to frame him. Blaziking was the first to suggest the idea of looking at who OrngSumb accused, plus Seri may have seemed like an easy lynch since people wanted to lynch him yesterday. But on the other hand, Seri really could just be our last Mafia!

Well, our last three unconfirmed possibilities are Mawile, Seritinajii and Blaziking. We'll lynch one of them today and Superbird can inspect one of the remaining two tonight, so we will be rid of the Mafia tomorrow!

Blaziking, what is your claim?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*



Seritinajii said:


> Vanilla's just a term! It's not necessarily part of the actual role anyway. Although I could imagine myself as the town's ice cream shop manager or something. :P
> 
> This is getting really off-topic.


 It was a joke x3

I also wanted to make a game where the vanilla innocents all make poison icecream, for a second innocent killing-role.

Yeah, it is. It happens :P

I call it the Starreh-effect. x3


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

Blaziking doesn't appear to be online, so it doesn't look like we'll get a response from him. And I'm innocent too!! Well, I committed ice cream shop manager fraud, quarter pilfering from telephone booths, and jaywalking once but I'm innocent!

Hopefully Superbird'll inspect someone and get good results (like me!) if Blaziking turns out to be innocent.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

If Blaze is innocent, I will be very confused.

VERY confused O_o

Then someone has to be lying.

So... lets hope it's Blaze and we win this :D


----------



## Eifie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

We can wait! But in the meantime, just in case I don't get back tomorrow before the day ends, I am voting for *Seritinajii*, who I think seems scummier than Blaziking does.

Since we've narrowed it down to three people, I think we innocents are guaranteed a win now, whatever happens. Worst case scenario (deaths every night, including Superbird's, and two mis-lynches): we end up with two innocents versus the remaining Mafia (I think. Maybe I've miscalculated), who should then be obvious. If our doctor is alive, we're guaranteed a win tomorrow since the Mafia won't be able to kill Superbird. (I would love to know now, but I'm thinking that the doctor speaking up now would probably not be a good idea.)


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

No, probably not. 

SO we got-

Emerald Espeon- Innocent, I assume. or maybe not o3o Or, ... actually probably.
Superbird- Cop
Mai- apparently innocent
Kirby-Chan- Innocent that can be confirmed (Dead)
OrngSumb- innocent that can be confirmed (Dead)
Chief Zackrai- some mafia dude(Dead)
Mawile- innocent, I assume
Blaziking the Adept- The one we think is mafia
Seritinajii- May/may not be innocent.
InvaderSyl- innocent that can be confirmed

So that leaves EE, Mawile, or mai who could be doctor/ still... ALIVE...

OR it could be Seri because they were active within that time frame.

or Blaze, if Seri's lying.

DARN IT, BLAZE. COME ON. 

So... maybe I should vote for Seri?

maybe they believe me because _they're_ mafia, or... they could just be trying to help.

BLAZE! COME ON! XD


----------



## Eifie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

It's _possible_, really, that Superbird could be lying, but that would be an extremely risky move, calling out his fellow Mafia member when there's only a 1/8(?) chance that the real cop is dead. Unless, maybe, he wasn't expecting that to work, or something! I've learned from #mafia that a claim's outrageousness doesn't contribute to its validity, so perhaps we should rethink that. :P Grr, maybe we should have forced a tie between Superbird and Zackrai on the first day so that Kirby-Chan could have confirmed/denied Superbird's claim with his vote! :/ We can keep that in mind, I guess, if it turns out that Blaziking _and_ Seritinajii aren't Mafia.

(Oh! I see Blaziking! Let's hear your claim, then! :D)

ETA: Also, we never asked Mawile to claim - Mawile, what is your role?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

I'm a townie as well. Got the same PM that InvaderSyl had so, um, yeah, I'm a little confused as to what's going on.

It is possible that Superbird is mafia and roleclaiming inspector, I did that once, so it is possible.

Today is a confusing day. I wish we could just abstain. ><


----------



## Superbird (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

...*Blaziking*. I /think/ he's trying to make a fabrication just to fool us.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

Being mafia and roleclaiming inspector would be a very risky and bad idea, since Kirby only has a 1/8 chance (to the mafia) of being the inspector. And there's no way for the mafia to know that. 

I think I'll stick with my vote. Inspect me tomorrow!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

Well then, in order to save myself, looks like I'm voting for *Seritinajii*.

After all, he is that one who is making a fabrication. Either that or somehow someone else managed to send in night actions without logging in during that time period, because I know for a fact that I'm an innocent.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*



Seritinajii said:


> Being mafia and roleclaiming inspector would be a very risky and bad idea, since Kirby only has a 1/8 chance (to the mafia) of being the inspector. And there's no way for the mafia to know that.


It would! But consider this scenario: Mafia roleclaims inspector and accuses fellow Mafia member. Real cop counterclaims and the Mafia member is lynched. Accused Mafia member is pretty safe from suspicion for the rest of the game because everyone figures that the fake cop would have accused a random innocent. (If the real cop was dead, the fake cop would be believed and their fellow Mafioso would be lynched, like what happened.)

It's extremely unlikely that that was actually the plan, of course, but maybe we should keep that in mind if we happen to get to day four or something and still haven't found our last Mafia member.

(Also, I still want to hear from Mawile! I probably should not have edited that question into my previous post _after_ other people had posted)


----------



## .... (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

I'm innocent too...

(Same PM as Syl.)


----------



## Eifie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

Hm. Mai, are you a vanilla innocent as well?


----------



## Superbird (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

Withdrawing vote. I'm not even sure anymore. =/


----------



## Mai (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

I forgot what's happening and I'll be right back but yes I'm vanilla.


----------



## Mai (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

So it seems we're kind of killing either Blaze or Seri! Well, I kind of think *Seritinajii* is the mafia-est, but I'm not sure.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

_Final tally: 2 Blaziking, 3 Seritinajii_

There is much dissent among the townspeople over whom to kill, but a quiet voice just before sunset casts the deciding vote, leading the townspeople to send *Seritinajii* to the gallows. A white stone falls to the ground below her his corpse.

_Seritinajii is dead. She He was innocent.
24 hours for night actions._


----------



## JackPK (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Night Two*

_So I uh totally forgot this existed today until just now. Sorry._

The townspeople arise at dawn and gather in the town square to find the Holmesian figure dead in the town fountain, his blood dissolving into the water to give it an odd pinkish tinge. As if to mock him, dozens of white pebbles float surrounding *Superbird*'s dead body.

_Superbird is dead. He was innocent.
24 hours for discussion unless I forget again hurr durr._


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

OK, I suppose we had that coming.

Blaze is our other suspect, but...

Oddly enough, I must go with *Emerald Espeon*

You know why?

Because of a tatic I saw in another mafia. _Be helpful, be unconspicuous. Blame someone else._ Or in this case, _two_ someone else...s.  Yeah, I'm fairly certain that isn't a word :P

Going along with my use of TV tropes in most of my posts, I want to put one here but I can't find it >.<

ANYWAY,

Blaze being mafia is just too obvious.

Emerald, what do you have to say?

I could be completely wrong and it could be Mai or something 0_o

/parinoya


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Emerald Espeon- Unknown (Never roleclaimed. I think.)
Superbird- Innocent (Cop) *Dead*
Mai- Innocent (Vanilla? Confirmed innocent by Superbird, which I forgot about x3)
Kirby-Chan- Innocent (Vanilla) *Dead*
OrngSumb- Innocent (Doctor?) *Dead*
Chief Zackrai- Mafia (Unknown) *Dead*
Mawile- Innocent (Vanilla?)
Blaziking the Adept- Unknown
Seritinajii- Innocent (Doctor?)*Dead*
InvaderSyl- Innocent (Vanilla)

We know because Superbird died, our doctor is most likely dead. Orng died with a white pebble in hand, perhaps for grinding medicines? Plus Seritinajii flipped innocent meaning that they may have been protecting Superbird and hiding behind a wall of Vanilla roleclaims. 

ASSUMING THAT THIS IS THE CASE,

Emerald Espeon
Mawile
Blaziking the Adept

Could be mafia. 

EDIT:

Oh, wait! The timeframe thing!

Forgot about that, sorry :P

Emerald Espeon
Blaziking the Adept

We have no doctor to lose, and no cop to lose, so theories away :P

At least If I'm right.


THEREFORE Lynching targets are Emerald and Blaze. Even if we pick the wrong one, next time we pick the right one. 

No matter what, if this is right,

_*We win.*_


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Gah, I was going to bluff doctor to try to keep Superbird alive last night, but I didn't have the nerve to go through with it. D: Lynch me if you like. I'm a vanilla innocent, though of course the Mafia would say that as well. But as you say, the innocents will win either way! I am voting for *Blaziking*, though.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Well I suppose I'll wait for Blaze's statement.

However, if he also claims innocent, we may need some proof. That, or coin toss.

Whoever picks coin toss we lynch ._.

XD


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Of course he'll claim innocent, and there's no way for anyone to give proof!

If you want, we can force a tie between Blaziking and I. Superbird should have investigated Blaziking last night, so he can tiebreak accordingly.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

It's called role PM. I have a plan. ;3

Told ya' I did my research.

One of you will be a liar, and I think I have an idea of who it is. My vote is now *Indecisive.*

I suggest both of you watch what you say.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

I'm pretty sure editing your role PM out of your post is not allowed. :P

Using role PMs as evidence is _boring_! But here you go, if you insist:



			
				Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:
			
		

> You are a *Townie*. You have no night action.


(I could just have a very good memory, though! :o)


----------



## .... (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Emerald Espeon said:


> If you want, we can force a tie between Blaziking and I. Superbird should have investigated Blaziking last night, so he can tiebreak accordingly.


There's five of us-- a tie is impossible.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Mawile said:


> There's five of us-- a tie is impossible.


We don't all have to vote. Or we could all just vote for each other - player A votes for player B, B votes for C, C for D, D for E, and E for A.


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Unlikely, but then Superbird could just vote for someone who isn't one of them for whatever reason.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Emerald, how about we let Blaze have his first, just to see if he has a good memory too? -_-'

If BOTH of you have the right PM,

I shall stay indecisive so that we can have a tie. Then it's up to Superbird.

We'll win anyway. Whoever it is, you may as well expose yourself. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Mai said:


> Unlikely, but then Superbird could just vote for someone who isn't one of them for whatever reason.


Why? He's inspector and innocent-aligned; he wants the innocents to win. Last night, he should have inspected either Blaziking or Mawile. If he got a Mafia result on either of them, he can vote for them, and if he didn't, he can vote for the one he didn't inspect.

(And if he inspected me, then...that sucks.)


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Nice job breaking it, Emerald.

Blaze just saw the thread.


-_-'

I get the feeling you just don't want us to win, do you?


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



InvaderSyl said:


> Nice job breaking it, Emerald.
> 
> Blaze just saw the thread.
> 
> ...


...What? How does that mean that we're not going to win now?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

...It doesn't.

 It's getting late and I'm not used to being able to stay up this late again!

Don't expect me to think! XD

Or be the only one laying down traps for you two!

Come on Mai, Mawile, lay some traps! XD

Blah. Anyway, you still failed to edit out the role PM before Blaze saw it, meaning we need another plan. :P

I tell you, if I watch Cirno's Perfect Math Class again, my brain shall explode from how cool it is. And funny. XD


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

...Wait, what? I wasn't refreshing the page. Did Emerald post her PM or something?


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

And I gave you another plan: force a tie and have our inspector choose!

(Also, I was never going to edit my role PM out of my post, anyway.)

Mai: Yes, I did. I edited it into one of my posts after I posted it, so you may have missed it.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Alright, alright. I must REALLY not be paying attention o_0

Then again, I'm animating at the moment :P

If we can come up with something within this day phase, it'd be good.

I'll be the indecisive, unless someone else wants to. 

So, who wants to vote for this one!?!? *points to Blaze*

Someone else: I do! 

XD

gosh, I love that show...


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Stop editing, guys. >:/

 Besides, editing out the PM wasn't really a good idea anyway. He could just, y'know, remember. Or maybe he copy-pasted it somewhere for future reference.

BUT HEY BLAZIKING, YOU HAVEN't POSTED. POST NOW.

Also, you're sounding fairly anti-town. No offence, but... if he inspected me, that sucks? Not complying with a plan to catch the mafia (sure, even I thought it was flawed, but not pointing that out?) is also kind of eh. 

Uh, sure. *Blaziking.*


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

So, if you believe me now, let's split the votes between Blaziking and Mawile (our last two suspects) instead of Blaziking and I, which would be pointless if it turns out Mawile is Mafia. The last person can just vote for anyone but Blaziking and Mawile, if Jack wants everyone to vote.


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

I'd prefer the chain, with everyone getting one vote, because then if SUperbird accidently inspected someone else, he won't be restricted to guessing.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Who is 'you'?

Me?

I'm just trying to play good cop bad cop.  Doesn't really work with me being... me. x3

Yep, it was flawed, but I thought that whoever was mafia would say " OH SNAP, seperate plan. They're gonna catch me" and skim over it. Catching the weak points of panic, nya? 

Then you guys broke it D:

Oh well, may not have worked anyway x3


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Mai said:


> Also, you're sounding fairly anti-town. No offence, but... if he inspected me, that sucks? Not complying with a plan to catch the mafia (sure, even I thought it was flawed, but not pointing that out?) is also kind of eh.


If he inspected me, he won't know whether Blaziking or Mawile is Mafia and having him tiebreak won't help.

Why would I go with a plan that involves me editing my role PM out of my post before anyone else sees it? I might as well just be PMing it to InvaderSyl, and that's kind of not allowed.

And like I said before, lynch me if you want, but it'll just be a waste of a day.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Mai said:


> I'd prefer the chain, with everyone getting one vote, because then if SUperbird accidently inspected someone else, he won't be restricted to guessing.


All right, since you've already voted for Blaziking, I'll change my vote to *Mawile*.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Emerald Espeon said:


> If he inspected me, he won't know whether Blaziking or Mawile is Mafia and having him tiebreak won't help.
> 
> Why would I go with a plan that involves me editing my role PM out of my post before anyone else sees it? I might as well just be PMing it to InvaderSyl, and that's kind of not allowed.
> 
> And like I said before, lynch me if you want, but it'll just be a waste of a day.


... which is why I'm indecisive. Either very clever mafia or someone who is completely innocent. 

I DON'T KNOW. I'M NOT JACK. AHHH


----------



## .... (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

If we're all voting to make a tie, then *InvaderSyl.*


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Everyone in general who edits things in mafia. :( I'm not that good with logic right now either, I have a headache.

...Because it's a general idea that doesn't really have anything that bad? And how would it be basically PMing it to Syl? You're vanilla, right? So I'd have the same PM as you and Syl, and the only person who wouldn't have it is the mafia. I don't get it.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

KK, if 

Mai- Blaze
Emerald- Mawile
Blaze- Emerald
Mawile- Me
Me- Mai

... or something o_0


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Mai said:


> Everyone in general who edits things in mafia. :( I'm not that good with logic right now either, I have a headache.
> 
> ...Because it's a general idea that doesn't really have anything that bad? And how would it be basically PMing it to Syl? You're vanilla, right? So I'd have the same PM as you and Syl, and the only person who wouldn't have it is the mafia. I don't get it.


The plan was, Blaze would post his at the same time as Emerald. Whoever's was spot on was innocent, the other fabricated it.

Hey, it was a plan, at least.


----------



## .... (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

CURRENT VOTES:
Voter/Votee

Emerald Espeon/Mawile
Mai/Blaziking the Adept
Mawile/InvaderSyl
Blaziking the Adept/ [has to be either Mai/Emerald Espeon]
InvaderSyl/ [has to be either Mai/Emerald Espeon]


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Mai said:


> ...Because it's a general idea that doesn't really have anything that bad? And how would it be basically PMing it to Syl? You're vanilla, right? So I'd have the same PM as you and Syl, and the only person who wouldn't have it is the mafia. I don't get it.


If I posted something, waited for her to see it and prompty edited it out of my post again, that would be kind of like PMing it to her, yeah. Part of the point of no out-of-thread communication is that if you want to reveal something, you have to reveal it to everyone in the thread, not just one person.

But if we're going to do the tie thing now, that's kind of irrelevant now, anyway! If Superbird inspected Blaziking or Mawile, we'll win today, which is pretty great, and if he didn't...I will be very amused at all this coordination being for nothing, then. :P

(If anyone actually sees a glaring problem with this having Superbird tiebreak thing, though, feel free to object)


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

I pick *Mai*

because I like defying expectations.

BLAZE, VOTE FOR YOUR OPPONENT. DO IT NOW.


XD


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Emerald Espeon said:


> If I posted something, waited for her to see it and prompty edited it out of my post again, that would be kind of like PMing it to her, yeah. Part of the point of no out-of-thread communication is that if you want to reveal something, you have to reveal it to everyone in the thread, not just one person.
> 
> But if we're going to do the tie thing now, that's kind of irrelevant now, anyway! If Superbird inspected Blaziking or Mawile, we'll win today, which is pretty great, and if he didn't...I will be very amused at all this coordination being for nothing, then. :P
> 
> (If anyone actually sees a glaring problem with this having Superbird tiebreak thing, though, feel free to object)


You posted it too early, was my problem. I figured you two would wait for eachother to be on. >.<

I FAIL AT LOGIC.

Then again, Mafia is kinda a bunch of people being suspicious of eachother, isn't it? x3

Mafia is a possibly necessary or needless suspicion crossing zone.

 Which is why we can't stop here. This is mafia country! Or madness.

OH SNAP-


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



InvaderSyl said:


> You posted it too early, was my problem. I figured you two would wait for eachother to be on. >.<
> 
> I FAIL AT LOGIC.


_Oh!_ I see! I thought you wanted me to post and then edit my PM out of my post after. I apologize for that, then!


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Sorry about that ^_^'

CLARITY FAIL.


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Oh, I thought you guys were both going to post 'blahhahaabhaha' and then Invader Syl and possibly me would go all "hey this is right blashbah BUT YOURS IS WRONG WE WILL LYNCH YOU NOW, whoeversmafia"!


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

You know what? I bet Blaze is going to come in here and pull a Leroy Jenkins and vote for someone other than Emerald.

And Jack's gonna count it.

We set ourselves up >.<


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



InvaderSyl said:


> You know what? I bet Blaze is going to come in here and pull a Leroy Jenkins and vote for someone other than Emerald.
> 
> And Jack's gonna count it.
> 
> We set ourselves up >.<


If he does that, that's pretty much proof that he's Mafia and you can lynch him tomorrow!


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Mai said:


> Oh, I thought you guys were both going to post 'blahhahaabhaha' and then Invader Syl and possibly me would go all "hey this is right blashbah BUT YOURS IS WRONG WE WILL LYNCH YOU NOW, whoeversmafia"!


My name be Syl, my friend x3


Yes, very good rendition. We very well may have been able to have that beautiful, beautiful moment of gibberish if not for my clarity-skills lacking XD

Oh gosh, I read waaayyy too much Bob and George >.<

NONSENSICAL POWERS! ACTIVATE! XD


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Emerald Espeon said:


> If he does that, that's pretty much proof that he's Mafia and you can lynch him tomorrow!


True!

But who's he gonna vote for? Probably me, because I'm posting every three seconds XD

OR YOU KNOW WHAT?

If he does that, mawile changes their vote to Blaze before the day is over :D


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



InvaderSyl said:


> OR YOU KNOW WHAT?
> 
> If he does that, we all change our votes before the day ends. :D


Exactly! :D

Well, unless anyone's got anything else they'd like to say, I think all we can do now is wait.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Wait?

Well...

We're watchin' and waitin'

*Cue all users online currently alternating between posting the lyrics x3*


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

"You are a *Townie*. You have no night action."

Um, well, I'm innocent. So really I have nothing to fear here. I'm voting for *Emerald Espeon*, right? (Tell me if I'm wrong, I started getting lost in the last page of dialogue)

But yeah, I'm innocent so lynching me is kinda useless.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Yep. thankies Blaze.

I hate to inform you, but-

One of you is a liar.

And Superbird's gonna tell us who it is.

Unless Jack pulls a Mindscrew, in which both are innocent and HE is the remaining mafia... or something stupid like that.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Blaziking the Adept said:


> Tell me if I'm wrong, I started getting lost in the last page of dialogue


Can I make a trope for this?

It happens in EVERY page I'm in. Just because I'm the comic-relief badarse normal. :P 

I call it " The Starreh effect'

Somebody make that a thing.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



			
				Everyone's thoughts said:
			
		

> You're mad, Syl


If I wasn't, this'd probably never work.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

The day won't end for another like 10 hours so you guys have plenty more time to think, but for all of you saying Superbird will break the tie:



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> during the day, you MUST lynch someone - if there are no lynch votes, the player who has not posted in the longest amount of time will automatically die


Pretend I originally said that also applies to a tie, because that's what I meant.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> The day won't end for another like 10 hours so you guys have plenty more time to think, but for all of you saying Superbird will break the tie:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend I originally said that also applies to a tie, because that's what I meant.


Wait, what :c Not cool! Tiebreakers are awesome :(

Well, okay, I want to vote for Blaziking, then, but does anyone think it could be Mawile?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Only if it were a really,_ really_ nicely planned masquerade. _*REALLY*_ nicely planned.

Time window says it's you or Blaze. I really don't know :/

Also, I feel the need to say, WHOOOOOOO!!!!!! :D *Like at the end of the IIAGITMT 2.8 theme tune :D*

OUBVIOUS BUG SUCCESS! XD

Sorry, off topic :P


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

D:

Uh, I dunno. Wasn't Mawile confirmed innocent due to it not being online? I'm up for *Blaziking, * though.


----------



## .... (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Mai said:


> D:
> 
> Uh, I dunno. Wasn't Mawile confirmed innocent due to it not being online?


Yep.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Eh. I guess. *Blaziking*.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Well, *Blaze*. This time. If we're wrong, then Emerald, and if by some strange fate in the universe we're wrong by some impossible means, Mawile and I. must. *DUEL! *

... I'm sorry, I had to do that :P


----------



## .... (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

*Blaziking.*


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

On the topic of me/Syl having to do things...

That doesn't fit that well but whatever.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

What.

...KK I really don't understand o_0 Explain?


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

VMed you with an explanation, to not clog up the thread.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Seriously guys, I'm not mafia. I don't know how else to prove it to you. If you lynch me you'll completely waste a day.

I'll hold to my voting of* Emerald Espeon*. Hopefully you guys will realize you're wrong and go after her, if not, maybe you'll figure out who the mafia is when I'm dead.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Blaziking the Adept said:


> Seriously guys, I'm not mafia. I don't know how else to prove it to you. If you lynch me you'll completely waste a day.
> 
> I'll hold to my voting of* Emerald Espeon*. Hopefully you guys will realize you're wrong and go after her, if not, maybe you'll figure out who the mafia is when I'm dead.


I kind of confirmed myself as innocent a few pages back! If it's not you (although really, you don't seem like Mafia to me...) then it must be Mawile.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Or it could be you. I thought we agreed on the order of lynches!




> Blaze
> Emerald (if needed)
> Mawile and I duel due to impossible circumstance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

To be rather honest, the only reason my PM post wasn't believed was because I posted it after EE. Even then, it's flimsy evidence, since InvaderSyl posted her PM back on page 2 or 3 or something.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Blaziking the Adept said:


> To be rather honest, the only reason my PM post wasn't believed was because I posted it after EE. Even then, it's flimsy evidence, since InvaderSyl posted her PM back on page 2 or 3 or something.


Apparently, my PM wasn't believed anyway.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Blaziking the Adept said:


> To be rather honest, the only reason my PM post wasn't believed was because I posted it after EE. Even then, it's flimsy evidence, since InvaderSyl posted her PM back on page 2 or 3 or something.


THE TRAP!!!!

IT WORKED!!! :D

_*Emerald*_


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*

I understand your confusion. Allow me to explain. I'll edit this in a moment.

EDIT



InvaderSyl said:


> [This role PM has been edited out to help further the game as of 1/29/11 Resistance is futile. Admit you're mafia, you filthy cheater! D:<]
> 
> 
> Which made me happy it broke my streak of being doctor EVERY. SINGLE. GAME.
> ...


I edited this post because of what Blaze just said- as a part of my plan.

If blaze didn't cheat, he wouldn't know that. and he doesn't.

I suspected Emerald and as I thought, she said nothing of it. Perhaps doing it from memory, as she stated.

Not such a flimsy plan, is it?

You see, I _kinda_ forgot about this during my mass troll-logic session at 2am, so I didn't leak all the info. 

THANK YOU, SHORT TERM MEMORY!


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Two*



InvaderSyl said:


> I understand your confusion. Allow me to explain. I'll edit this in a moment.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...


...What?


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Exactly. 

*Mai, you get it, right?*


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Wait, what? I'm confused... :(


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



InvaderSyl said:


> Exactly.


I...have no idea what you're trying to say or how this makes me Mafia.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



Mai said:


> Wait, what? I'm confused... :(


D:

Blaze didn't know I edited out the quote. He said 'It's on page 3 or something', meaning he _didn't try to cheat from there_. Therefore one would think you would check there before fabricating, so _blaze isn't a liar._

EE, on the other hand, said nothing about this at all. So, lynching order shift.

EE
Mawile
Blaze
Jack

:3


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

You see, this is what happens when _*I*_ of all people get my turn to make the plan.
 

It's just confusing and roundabout. That's how my brain works.

I linked it to badass normal due to the fact I'm a vanilla townie. ONE SMALL STEP FOR SYL, AN UPGRADE FOR VANILLA KIND! *Vanilla innocents are now more awesome than Strawberry ones* :3


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

He could have just said that to make it seem like he didn't check, but I'm fine with this new lynching order. *EE.*


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*



InvaderSyl said:


> D:
> 
> Blaze didn't know I edited out the quote. He said 'It's on page 3 or something', meaning he _didn't try to cheat from there_. Therefore one would think you would check there before fabricating, so _blaze isn't a liar._
> 
> ...


It was fairly obvious what your plan was. Why else would you ask me for a role PM you'd already posted, unless you'd edited it out?

I don't care. Lynch me if you like. But if you guess wrong tomorrow, you'll lose the game.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

... and plothole. Raining on my parade >.< Don't try to apply logic to my actions. it messes me up.

Umm...

Mawile, what do you think? Jack? SOMEONE?!?

... Umm... lynch... a person. Yeah.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

Oh snap, the day phase is ending o_o

... well, then. Jack? Any comment on the complete organized chaos that has happened here today? o_o

All because I started to... think. D;

THINKING OF MASS DESTRUCTION.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

_Unless I'm mistaken, the votes are 3 for EE, 2 for Blaziking._

After much struggling, arguing, and general confusion, the townspeople finally bring one of their number forward to the gallows. *Emerald Espeon* goes on casually, with a _You'll be sorry_ glare on her face as the rope is placed around her neck. In the split second before the gallows floor drops, she pulls a stone out of her pocket, but it's too late - her body hangs limp, and the white pebble drops to the ground.

_Emerald Espeon is dead. She was innocent.
24 hours for night actions._


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Three*

o_o

OH CRAP.

I know it's the night phase and I'm gonna die and stuff, but OH CRAP..

And I usually never use that word. This is saying something.

... Does it have to be a full 24 hours? I can see what's coming...


----------



## JackPK (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Night Three*

The townspeople, knowing what to expect by now, gather in the town square at sunset. There are so few of them left that they don't need to search to realize who is missing - it's *Mai*. A quick visit to her house confirms her death, and the white stone in her hand confirms her innocence.

_Mai is dead. She was innocent.
24 hours for discussion._


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Four*

... Crap. 

Bigger 'Oh crap' moment.

Perhaps they figured I'd lead us to the wrong conclusion again, making the win? I vote to *Stay out of this until Blaze and Mawile present their cases.* I get the feeling it's Blaze, playing me making me think I played him, but lets see.

This is one messed up poker game.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Four*

Well InvaderSyl, really the only reason I still think you're innocent is because waaay earlier in the thread, before you deleted it, I remembered that your role PM was exactly the same as mine.

I want to win this game too, believe it or not, and we're not going to accomplish that by lynching me or you, so I think our vote has to go to Mawile. She's the only one it could possibly be.


----------



## .... (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Four*

Fine then.

*Mawile.*


----------



## JackPK (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Four*

Guh you guys with the inactiveness and stuff.

I don't want to assume that someone voting for themselves indicates the rest of you guys's desires to lynch even though it looks like it is, so I'll *extend the day for another, like, 14 hours when I get out of class tomorrow morning*. That's at 10am Central Time, so just convert that over for the rest of youse guys.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Four*

Um...well it looks like the mafia is conceding defeat. At least, from my perspective. So, uh, if we have to vote for *Mawile* in order for the innocent win to be official, then so be it.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Four*

With little discussion, the remaining three townspeople took *Mawile* to be executed. Resigned, he allowed them to hang him calmly. Syl searched his pockets for the black stone she knew must be there, but just as she felt it in her grasp, a stabbing pain overtook her: she had only enough time to register that the stone she held was white before unconsciousness, and soon death, claimed her as well.

_Mawile is dead. He was innocent.
With only two players left, the Mafia outnumber the innocents and win._

Log coming in a few hours 'cause I have class in 15 minutes.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Four*

...*facepalm*

I did warn you! >:( And Mawile, why did you do that? :(

Ah well, that was a fun game at the start, at least!


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Four*

I KNEW IT.

... THE SECOND TIME. 

NYA.

Sorry Emerald D:

THIS IS WHY I DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING. 

Mawile got tired of playing, and Blaze tried to trick me...

Alien wins can teach a lot. But they can also make you _too_ suspicious.

I know that this is probably going to be shoved in my face as all my fault, but I tried. I really did.


Well played.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Four*

OK, next time _you_ get to make the plan.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Four*

Sorry BLaziking, I kind of blew it... Not that you didn't manage to win anyway, congrats on that.


----------



## Mai (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Four*

>:/

Why didn't you post, Syl? You didn't even question when Mawile voted for itself? After it was basicly confirmed innocent before?

I did pretty bad too, though. Good game, Blaziking.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Four*



Mai said:


> >:/
> 
> Why didn't you post, Syl? You didn't even question when Mawile voted for itself? After it was basicly confirmed innocent before?
> 
> I did pretty bad too, though. Good game, Blaziking.


I was scared I'd mess it up.

I knw Mawile was tired of playing, but I didn't jump on the bandwagon because I didn't know which side they were on. They could be a tired mafia, or innocent.

I had no idea, so I just started writing for IZ mafia and started a new speedpaint. Drawing's a nervous habit of mine.

Even so, resistance would be futile. I'd be outnumbered.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Four*

OH. MY. GOSH. I never thought I was going to win.

That was seriously the best game of mafia I've played on the forum. Not because I won, but because of all the theories and stuff, and it was just simply fun.

Good game everyone!


----------



## Superbird (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Four*

Actually, the mafia EQUAL the innocents, but let's not be picky.

YOU IDIOTS I INSPETED HIM BLAZIKING IS MAFIA WHY DID YOU BE SO STUPID AU—*shot*


----------



## JackPK (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Four*

townie ... Emerald Espeon
cop ... Superbird
townie ... Mai
townie ... Kirby-Chan
townie ... OrngSumb
Mafia Goon ... Chief Zackrai
townie ... Mawile
Mafia Don ... Blaziking the Adept
doctor ... Seritinajii
townie ... InvaderSyl

NIGHT ZERO/DAY ONE

Blaziking kills Kirby-Chan
Superbird inspects Chief Zackrai (result: Mafia)
Seritinajii heals EE

Result: Kirby-Chan dead

After discussion, Chief Zackrai was lynched.

NIGHT ONE/DAY TWO

Blaziking kills OrngSumb
Superbird inspects Mai (result: innocent)
Seritinajii heals Superbird

Result: OrngSumb dead

After discussion, Seritinajii was lynched.

NIGHT TWO/DAY THREE

Blaziking kills Superbird
Superbird inspects Blaziking

Results: Superbird dead

After discussion, EE was lynched.

NIGHT THREE/DAY FOUR

Blaziking kills Mai

Results: Mai dead

After discussion, Mawile was lynched and the Mafia wins.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 2, 2011)

I have to admit, I thought Blaziking was a goner from about day two or so, so I was really amused watching everybody outthink themselves. This whole type of game with lots of vanilla townies and not many actioned roles hasn't been done (here) very much, so it was quite interesting.

I have to ask you guys, having gone through this: if I made something similar to this but with Millers and Death Millers* and maybe one or two more inspectors (including one who can see what a player's alignment would show on death), would that be too much of a mindscrew or would it be fun?

*A Miller appears Mafia on inspection but is innocent-aligned, a Death Miller appears Mafia on inspection and after death but is innocent-aligned. There may not be a name for it but I would also consider a role that's innocent-aligned, innocent to inspection, but appears Mafia after death.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 2, 2011)

I was right! It was Blaziking! I was really cheering you guys on after you lynched the doctor.. uwaaahhh......

But great job Blaziking! I think we all did well, and it was extra fun because everyone was active. I would enjoy another game like this. If only I would've joined Blaziking's sequel, because I really thought I joined and I didn't. Sighhh...

Also, Syl should double post less often. (Just kidding.)


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 2, 2011)

Why am I so stupid?

Bah, I tried. I must remember not to try as hard next time.

Or something


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Quick/Standard Mafia - Day Four*



Blaziking of the Keyblade said:


> OH. MY. GOSH. I never thought I was going to win.
> 
> That was seriously the best game of mafia I've played on the forum. Not because I won, but because of all the theories and stuff, and it was just simply fun.
> 
> Good game everyone!


My strange ramblings can be entertaining o3o

* Zaps Blaze with her lazer *

There. Now everything is right with the world....

Except, you know, all the stuff that's wrong with it :P


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 2, 2011)

Seritinajii said:


> If only I would've joined Blaziking's sequel, because I really thought I joined and I didn't. Sighhh...


Don't worry, I've already got an idea for a mind screwing threequel.

But yeah this game was so much fun. I would be up for a mind blowing miller game.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh gosh, I love being an active Mind Screwdriver :D

... As long as I'm not _too_ stupid...

If I'm in a game, expect awesome-crazy-randomness to insue.

... Well, at least it won't be BORING, right?


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 2, 2011)

Sequel yeeeaaahhh go go go woohooooooooo! Combining cheers to increase emphasis.


----------



## Mai (Feb 2, 2011)

A sequel would be fun!


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Feb 3, 2011)

It was fun following along even though I was killed first. -_- Never thought I was a target even though I only play a few mafia games. Can't wait for the sequel.


----------

